# Грыжа по наследству, в чем же проблема?



## Progham (18 Мар 2012)

У нас в семье все болеют грыжей диска. Мой отец еще в 25 начал страдать от этого, лет в 45 сделал операцию, потом лет пять все было хорошо, но неожиданно у него начались ухудшения и в результате ему сделали сложную операцию, во время которой ему полностью удалили межпозвоночный диск, сделали протез из металла и набили его хрязщами, и закрепили три позвонка с помощью титановых болтов и пластин. Сейчас ходит, но что будет дальше не ясно.
У меня  грыжа диска появилась в 17 лет. После неудачного консервативного лечения было решено сделать операцию. К тому моменту прошел уже год с появления первых болей по правой ноге, и я уже не мог нормально ходит, боль была адовая и не отпускали ни в каком положени. Причем это была не грыжа а протрузия, уходившая на 1 см. После операции почуствовал себя очень хорошо, через пару недель начал ходить, все было отлично, но через месяца два начали появлять боли.. в левой ноге. Сделали томографию - левая протрузия  из соседнего диска длиной 7мм. С того времени прошло пять лет, сейчас мне 23 года, и все это время грыжа давала о себе знать, в основном не сильно. Я каждое утро делал упражнения для спины лежа на животе, и этого хватало на весь день, легкие дискомфортные боли в ноге можно было терпеть . Но месяца два назад, не понятно почему, началось ухудшение. Я уже было и забыл про эту гружу (соблюдая тем ни менее все предосторожности, ничего не поднимал и не бегал), а тут начались резкие боли в сидячем положении. Я могу ходит весь день и ничего болеть не будет, как будто здоровый, но стоит присеть, и в поясниться и левой ноге расползается жгучая боль, которая некоторое время остается после того как встать. Я начал просыпаться утром от того, что болит левая нога. Упражение помогают, но сидеть все равно больно. В машине ездить вообще не могу, хотя год назад ездил каждый день без каких либо болей. Что де происходит? Может мне не хватает каких то веществ? Почему диски рассыпаются один за другим?


----------



## Немос (18 Мар 2012)

Грыжа по наследству не передаётся...Причину надо искать в образе жизни и поведении.Причин может быть много...А диски рассыпаются,потому что к ним плохо поступает кровь и не приносит достаточно  питания.Попросту говоря, нарушенное кровообращение.
В машине ездить больно из-за того, что сосуд прилип к тазовой кости,когда садишься,сосуд натягивается и кровь плохо поступает в ногу...После того как вылез из машины,можешь немного похромать,а потом всё проходит...


----------



## gudkov (18 Мар 2012)

Во первых, грыжи естественно по наследству не передаются, это все равно, что сказать - "у меня папа 2 раза ломал руку правую и я два раза, это у нас что наследственная передача перелома правой руки?"))) Наследственной может быть дисплазия соединительной ткани, т.е. по русски говоря "непрочный" хрящ (по отношению к МПД). У взрослых людей никаких сосудов в межпозвоночных дисках нет. Если диски "рассыпаются" один за другим то возможно это уже вышеописанная врожденная дисплазия соединительной ткани.


----------



## Progham (19 Мар 2012)

Дисплазия соединительной ткани...  И как ее укрепить-то? Упражнениями опять же?


----------



## gudkov (19 Мар 2012)

Progham написал(а):


> Дисплазия соединительной ткани...  И как ее укрепить-то?



Никак.


----------

